# So where's this new "healthier lifestyle" ...



## Kei (Mar 2, 2010)

... everyone goes on about starting when they get diabetes?

My kids now eat more cereal bars and biscuits than they were ever allowed before.  They get chocolate more often too (before swimming each week, and before PE).  

DD1 doesn't do her dancing class any more.  I'd look into starting it again, but they're after school, when she needs to get home and do the whole insulin/eat thing, along with her little brother.  Plus, I'm now too exhausted to take them about everywhere after school, since I'm up so much testing them in the night!

Both still do all the other exercise they used to, and we all eat healthily, but we always did so it's no MORE so than before diagnosis.  

I feel cheated!!  LOL!!!


----------



## delta (Mar 2, 2010)

Kei said:


> ... everyone goes on about starting when they get diabetes?
> 
> My kids now eat more cereal bars and biscuits than they were ever allowed before.  They get chocolate more often too (before swimming each week, and before PE).
> 
> ...



i think all kids are less active than they used to be what with computers internet, 24 hour cartoon channels, i feel i sometimes have to force my son to go footie for a bit of exercise


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 2, 2010)

Kei said:


> ... everyone goes on about starting when they get diabetes?
> 
> My kids now eat more cereal bars and biscuits than they were ever allowed before.  They get chocolate more often too (before swimming each week, and before PE).
> 
> ...



Hi

One positive thing is that if the kids are on MDI meal times are a lot more flexible so the after school clubs and classes will be fine (you might have to go to them ) but timings are no problem.    On mixed insulins you have to be rigid.    On MDI I used to allow a good 1 1/2 hour window for meals.


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 2, 2010)

Kei said:


> ... everyone goes on about starting when they get diabetes?
> 
> My kids now eat more cereal bars and biscuits than they were ever allowed before.  They get chocolate more often too (before swimming each week, and before PE).
> 
> ...


even graham he did not even know what choccolate was before being diagnosed he was super healthy then DIABETES come and ruins everything


----------



## gewatts (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, it's crazy. I've never used to have cereal bars, crisps, biscuits, chocolate, jelly babies and haribos in the house before. I bet the checkout woman thinks I'm so unheathly!!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree, I buy boxes and boxes of the mini coke cans !


----------



## Kei (Mar 3, 2010)

gewatts said:


> Yes, it's crazy. I've never used to have cereal bars, crisps, biscuits, chocolate, jelly babies and haribos in the house before. I bet the checkout woman thinks I'm so unheathly!!



Exactly!  I get odd looks when I stack boxes and boxes of cereal bars on the conveyor, along with the big bag of mini choc bars.    It looks worse because we can't get the cereal bars from Asda where we do our usual weekly shop (all theirs are too high carb or too expensive) so the ONLY things on my Sainsbury's conveyor belt are the choc and cereal bars.


----------



## Kei (Mar 3, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Hi
> 
> One positive thing is that if the kids are on MDI meal times are a lot more flexible so the after school clubs and classes will be fine (you might have to go to them ) but timings are no problem.    On mixed insulins you have to be rigid.    On MDI I used to allow a good 1 1/2 hour window for meals.



Yes, that's a point, but we still have to do the whole testing/injection thing with two children when we get home from wherever, then do homework for 2 kids and get all 3 kids to bed on time.  Since we walk everywhere, there's no time!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 3, 2010)

Kei said:


> Yes, that's a point, but we still have to do the whole testing/injection thing with two children when we get home from wherever, then do homework for 2 kids and get all 3 kids to bed on time.  Since we walk everywhere, there's no time!



This is true.   I only have the one so more time then I guess.  We have singing after school tonight so I get to sit and read a magazine while she sings !!


----------



## Carynb (Mar 3, 2010)

J does lots of sport and after school activities and I thank the lord for the person who invented bananas! They are great for before sport. He doesn't have chocolate bars or haribos etc but does have his fair share of cereal bars- although they aren't really unhealthy as long as you get the right balance between enough carb/low fat. 
I know what you mean about the trolley being full of ribena,lucozade sport,digestives and cereal bars!!!!
 C


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 3, 2010)

I know what you mean, were really lucky our diabetic 2 are our non-fussy children and they eat really well and love the good stuff like different fish and lots of fruit/veg etc, i remember the days when we used to chop up 2-3 large mango's and share them between the 2 of them along with other fruit in a humungous bowl as a snack...the carbs in a mango alone is a shocker and would NOT fill them up as a sufficient 'snack' between meals now at all, which is a shame. People who dont get it do not understand how i would have to weigh out the fruit, im getting to the point where i cant be bothered explaining because i get a vacant look as if to say how is 1/2 an apple a bag of corn crisps and a cheese string better than fruit!

My shopping trolley must look really healthy one end and loaded with crap the other end but its stuff we need to have in the cupboard! keeping a balance is hard between meals i find. x


----------

